# welche rahmengrösse für welche körpergrösse



## bmx1983 (7. Juni 2006)

will mir ein bmx aufbauen.
hab dabei aber nur ein problem .
ich bin 2,01 m gross und wollte jetzt wissen 
ob sich das überhaupt lohnt.
einzigster rahmen der in frage kommt
wäre der mac neil deuce deuce.

bitte um rückmeldung

greetz paul


----------



## billi (7. Juni 2006)

schonmal bmx gefahren ? ich glaub 21" reicht vollkommen
ausserdem gibts noch rahmen mit 21,25"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## primopower (7. Juni 2006)

dann kann er sich gleich ein Dirt/ streetbike kaufen...


----------



## vollepullebmx (7. Juni 2006)

min. 21" besser mehr Proper hat einen Rahmen mit 21,2" Oberrohr


----------



## man1ac (7. Juni 2006)

primopower schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann er sich gleich ein Dirt/ streetbike kaufen...



richtig !!!!!

21" wird volkommen reichen


----------



## RISE (7. Juni 2006)

Der Macneil Deuce Deuce ist quatsch, der ist einfach zuuu lang.
21" sollten reichen, wenn nicht dann 21.25. Selbst diese kleinen Unterschiede merkt man sehr deutlich im Handling. Bin bei 180 von 20.75 auf 20.5 umgestiegen und es fährt sich schon besser. Gibt hier auch Leute mit 1.86 die 20.5 fahren, von daher sollte der 21er gut passen.


----------



## AerO (7. Juni 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> 1.86 die 20.6 fahren



top! alles was größer ist fährt bitte 21".


----------



## betonp!lz (7. Juni 2006)

jo,paulkommen dann doch ein paar rahmen mehr in frage!


----------



## bmx1983 (8. Juni 2006)

yo max.wollt mal fragen ob du jetzt rausgefunden hast welche rahmengrösse du hast.den monoi gibts ja nur in 20.4 und 20.8
wenn du nämlich den 20.8 ast dann brauch ich nämlich wirklich den 22 von mac neil weil mit deiner gurke kam ich überhaupt nicht zurecht.
ruf mich später mal an wegen skatepark heute abend.

greetz paul


----------



## betonp!lz (8. Juni 2006)

hab den omen,aber egal!
is ein 20.5er oberrohr!


----------



## primopower (8. Juni 2006)

hey wenn 21" net funkt..dann kauf dir ein Dirt/ Streetbike...

is meine meinung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (8. Juni 2006)

das reh springt hoch, das reh springt weit, wieso auch nicht, es hat ja zeit. stimmung! (c) by bommel.


----------



## betonp!lz (11. Juni 2006)

alles klar!...PARTY!!!


----------



## man1ac (11. Juni 2006)

party da bin ich dabei


----------



## frontlinepunk (12. Juni 2006)

welche rahmenlänge sollte man bei 1,60 ausgewachsener körpergröße wählen?


----------



## AerO (12. Juni 2006)

auf jeden fall unter 20,5". würde so in richtung 20,2" mosca oder irgendwas in 20" tendieren. oder halt den kleinsten hamilton.


----------



## UrbanJumper (12. Juni 2006)

oder halt sone limosiene so von wegen deployer oder dings bums...na? ah, superstar..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (13. Juni 2006)

ich habe das große pech bei grade 15 jahren... 1.86cm körpergröße zu haben und noch gut 10 cm zu wachsen.. naja bin vor nem jahr (1.78) mosca mit 20.2 gefahren.. patsch probleme mitm rücken dann halbes jahr später standrad 250s mit 20.5 auch rückenprobleme.. jetzt solid killing machine mit 21.. und noch nen hohen lenker angebaut und gut ist.. ich würde sagen kaufste nen solid frame mit 21.25-21.5 oder deuce deuce.. ! immer wichtig.. langer frame hoher lenker.. sonst gibbet rückenprobleme !jedenfals war das der fall bei mir, wegen wachstum!


----------



## UrbanJumper (13. Juni 2006)

kein solid...keinen solid, das meine ich ernst.


----------



## Janski (20. Juni 2006)

ja, und bloß keinen solid


----------



## Da-MoShAz (23. Juni 2006)

Ich wette, wenn ich mir sowas wie sputnic, wtp, eastern oder anderen taiwan **** hole, GEILER RAHMEN UND ALLES... aber ihr seid scheiss mtb'ler.. ihr könnt es aus prinzip nicht verstehen.


----------



## Tobster (23. Juni 2006)

*ja, bloß keinen solid* was sin des denn für dämliche aussagen hier?!
nur weil euch dieser rahmen ne so gut gefällt, hesst des ne, dass ma ihn ne empfehlen kann bei solch einer suche hier. solid bietet zu dem och wunschrahmen/ lenker /... -bau an, also is des scho ma eine gute eigenschaft. außerdem is zu erwähnen, dass der solidbikes killing machine EURO etwa 2,6 kg wiegt, also durchaus ein angemessnes gewicht, es gibt sicher *bessere* rahmen, jedoch finde ich es schlecht hier gleich von vornerein zu sagen *kein solid*.
ansonsten an passenden rahmen wären da noch mit 21" bez. 21,25 oberrohr zu nennen:
supercross mxp // kink freebird // premium products josh harrigton // redline device // failure grade 1 - des sin ma einige ausgefallene produkte, ansonsten bei bekannten onlineshops (www.paranogarage.de / www.gsbmx.de) mal einen blick auf die angegebnen produkte werfen.

achso den deployer gibts mit 20,75tt, scheidet also wohl aus  - super-star *parkinson* gibt es mit max. 21"tt

ich denke, das der deuce deuce mit 22"tt wirklich sehr lang is, wie *rise* scho erwähnte, selbst kleine unterschiede machen sich bemerkbar  - also meiner meinung nach einen 21" oder max. 21,25" tt rahmen fahren bei der körpergröße


----------



## evil_rider (23. Juni 2006)

Da-MoShAz schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe das große pech bei grade 15 jahren... 1.86cm körpergröße zu haben und noch gut 10 cm zu wachsen.. naja bin vor nem jahr (1.78) mosca mit 20.2 gefahren.. patsch probleme mitm rücken dann halbes jahr später standrad 250s mit 20.5 auch rückenprobleme.. jetzt solid killing machine mit 21.. und noch nen hohen lenker angebaut und gut ist.. ich würde sagen kaufste nen solid frame mit 21.25-21.5 oder deuce deuce.. ! immer wichtig.. langer frame hoher lenker.. sonst gibbet rückenprobleme !jedenfals war das der fall bei mir, wegen wachstum!




vergiss es schnell mit den 10cm... das sagte mein doc damals auch, wo ich mit 14 diese größe(1.86) erreicht hatte.... aber dabei isses geblieben, wurde nur noch etwas kompakter! 


p.s. keine rückenprobleme mit 20.6" und ultraflachen lenker!


----------



## gl3n (23. Juni 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> das reh springt hoch, das reh springt weit, wieso auch nicht, es hat ja zeit. stimmung! (c) by bommel.



 Bommel heißt Klaus und haut einen raus


----------



## Da-MoShAz (23. Juni 2006)

Hmm Steffi, kannst recht haben.. aber selbst wenn ich größer werden würde, dann ist es halt so.. siehste du magst kleine frames und kleine lenker ich mag 21" frames und 8" lenker. Aber ist ja auch egal.. naja bissl kompackt werden könnte mir nicht schaden!


----------



## Flatpro (24. Juni 2006)

eure rückenschmerzen leigen an der beschissen ausgebildeten muskulatur und nicht am fahrrad und dagegen kann man was tun, bzw man sollte es sogar, n ausgleichssport ist beim bmxfahren meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (24. Juni 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> eure rückenschmerzen leigen an der beschissen ausgebildeten muskulatur und nicht am fahrrad und dagegen kann man was tun, bzw man sollte es sogar, n ausgleichssport ist beim bmxfahren meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig



******* du machst nen Ausgleichssport und ich Idiot zeige angehenden BMXern immer dieses Bild

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/216466/ppuser/18885

Und erzähl ihnen dann so viel Power kommt nur durchs BMX Fahren 

was fürn Augleichssport machste denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## betonp!lz (24. Juni 2006)

yes,kann ich auch mitmischen!!!
bin gerade mal 16 und muss vom Arzt aus auf einer orthopädischen matratze pennen,weil ich sonst meine rückenschmerzen nach ner weile nicht mehr aushalte.und immer schün mit sitzkissen in der schule und so...
aber beim bmx fahren hab ich keine probleme!


----------



## A-B-C (24. Juni 2006)

hehe, gym-bude ?!

aber das ist wirklich wichtig dass man sich bisschen fit hält ausser bmx, sei es normal training für die entsprechenden partien machen oder sonst n sport. ich bin 1.96m groß und fahre 21" rahmen und habe keinerlei rückenprobleme, obwohl ich dummerweise auch viel zu wenig für meinen rücken tue . ist aber sicherlich auch ein stück weit veranlagung mit dem rücken und so. 
man könnte ja auch mal zu nem krankengymnaststudio gehen sich da kurz tips holen und die dann machen, das hilft sicherlich .


----------



## Flatpro (24. Juni 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> ******* du machst nen Ausgleichssport und ich Idiot zeige angehenden BMXern immer dieses Bild
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/216466/ppuser/18885
> 
> ...


seit 2 monaten wieder komplett training für den gesamten oberkörper, gibt so ne genialen übungen, 2 find ich ganz besonders klasse, bekomt man ne super haltung von und die rückemschmerzen verschwinden komplett!


----------



## A-B-C (25. Juni 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> seit 2 monaten wieder komplett training für den gesamten oberkörper, gibt so ne genialen übungen, 2 find ich ganz besonders klasse, bekomt man ne super haltung von und die rückemschmerzen verschwinden komplett!



erzähl mal! welche?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (25. Juni 2006)

A-B-C schrieb:
			
		

> erzähl mal! welche?



Erinnert an die Sendungen aus QVC

"Flat, was kann der Superworkoutabsolut denn so für unglaubliche Dinge?"
"Ja Sophie, ich kann damit so tolle Üeungen machen und dann auch noch solche und solche."
"or allem 2 geniale Übungen find ich besonders klasse."
"So sah ich vor 2 Monaten aus aber jetzt habe ich den absoluten Überbody und das Beste: die Rückenschmerzen verschwinden komplett." 
"Abgesehen davon führt der Superworkoutabsolut nicht nur einem erfüllten Leben, Reichtum, Glück und so sondern auch zum Weltfrieden!"
"Das ist ja unglaublich Flat"  

aber ehrlich was für Übungen sind das? Ich vermute Dips freihängend anstelle von Liegestützen die machen mehr Spaß


----------



## evil_rider (25. Juni 2006)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> eure rückenschmerzen leigen an der beschissen ausgebildeten muskulatur und nicht am fahrrad und dagegen kann man was tun, bzw man sollte es sogar, n ausgleichssport ist beim bmxfahren meiner meinung nach sehr wichtig




nö, einfach viel park fahren, durchs puschen hat man ganz schnell nen dicken rücken... hat bei mir auch geholfen!


----------



## AerO (25. Juni 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nö, einfach viel park fahren, durchs puschen hat man ganz schnell nen dicken rücken... hat bei mir auch geholfen!



also wenn ich 5x pro tag aufs klo gehe seh ich aus wie arni?


----------



## Flatpro (25. Juni 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Erinnert an die Sendungen aus QVC
> 
> "Flat, was kann der Superworkoutabsolut denn so für unglaubliche Dinge?"
> "Ja Sophie, ich kann damit so tolle Üeungen machen und dann auch noch solche und solche."
> ...


ne, ich seh aus wie vorher, bin aber iftter und die schmerzen sind halt weg.
das is son tighter roller, gehste in liegestützposition und dann schiebste den roller so weit nach vorne wies geht, am anfang sinds nur 5 cm, da machen deine bauchmuskeln schlapp, kann ich dir versrechen, anfangen tuste deshalb normalerweise aufn knien!


----------

